

R's Statistical Revolution - snewe
http://blog.revolution-computing.com/2009/11/rs-statistical-revolution.html

======
pdebruic
I'm sorry but isn't this just a regurgitation of a press release from an
organization that sells a commercial version of an open source project they
didn't start and also canned a bunch of their people just over three weeks ago
after completing their B round?

see here: [http://danesecooper.blogs.com/divablog/2009/10/start-the-
rev...](http://danesecooper.blogs.com/divablog/2009/10/start-the-revolution-
without-me.html)

Could someone enlighten me about how this post is apropos for HN?

